
ODNS: Oblivious DNS - willvarfar
https://odns.cs.princeton.edu/
======
jlgaddis
Discussion from a week ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16741031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16741031)

